# 13 Gheenoe advice. Grab bar?



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

I am thinking about doing mods to my 13 gheenoe by adding front and back decks, cutting out the center seat and adding s grab bar/yeti long ways. My concern with the grab bar and tiller extension would mean only standing to drive. In short, I am questioning the stability when running. Do any of you have this setup or have friends who do?


----------



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

I am thinking about doing mods to my 13 gheenoe by adding front and back decks, cutting out the center seat and adding s grab bar/yeti long ways. My concern with the grab bar and tiller extension would mean only standing to drive. In short, I am questioning the stability when running. Do any of you have this setup or have friends who do?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

everybody does it..
not mine.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Saw these online.

https://www.marinefiberglassdirect....al-angle-mounts-and-lateral-plate-for-gheenoe


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://fishmaster.com/deck-mounted-grab-bar.html

economical 
they are light but common.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I had a 13 that the previous owner cut the middle seat out. If you’re not planning on putting in a false floor, do NOT cut the seat. The hull loses its rigidity and will flex while underway.

Keep your tiller extension modest, I think mine was about 14-16”, and you can sit or stand easily. 

I didn’t have a grab bar, but it would have been nice to have. If I was standing while running and came across a wake, I just sat down. 

I miss that boat every flood tide. If you have good balance, walk the centerline, and use it as it’s intended to be, the stability won’t cross your mind. Maybe get a tiller extension first and see what you think before diving into a full overhaul?


----------



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

Copahee hound. Great advice. Thank you.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

See other thread


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

See other thread


----------



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> See other thread


Hi, I did not see a link. Which other thread are you speaking of?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Your other thread.


----------

